# moving to Revenna



## jody1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, Coming to Revenna from Uk, with my husband's job next few weeks. Can anyone give advice on renting costs? Does such thing as hotel apartments exist? Have been expat for last 5 years, so will appreciate info if any groups locally for us ladies. Importantly what's weather like there, looked on internet a littel vague haha. Thankyou in anticipation


----------



## sally mccor (Aug 3, 2010)

*Just moved to Ravenna*

Hi Jody

Are you living here in Ravenna yet? I have been here with my partner for 2 weeks having a great time but still feel like a tourist, having been living right in the centre but this weekend moving just out side to Mazanno. hopefully your here and having a great time. Do you fancy meeting?


----------

